# My First Tattoo!



## JEazy (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh, and yes, it felt great!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jun 6, 2006)

Ooh, still looking to get my first tattoo. How much does it hurt, seriously? And what does that symbol mean/stand for?


----------



## JEazy (Jun 6, 2006)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> Ooh, still looking to get my first tattoo. How much does it hurt, seriously? And what does that symbol mean/stand for?



Well, being a skateboarder, I have a high tolerance for pain, so it wasn't as bad as i thought. It just feels like it's vibrating with a little stinging, and i did it on a pretty sensitive area. Overall...wasn't that bad.

The symbol is "Four Down" which gives skater's inspiration to commit to there trick and land with all four wheels down on the ground.


----------



## Alex06 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've got one right over my ankle bone and it hurt like hell! Congrats.:thumbup:


----------



## JEazy (Jun 7, 2006)

Alex06 said:
			
		

> I've got one right over my ankle bone and it hurt like hell! Congrats.:thumbup:



Ouch! Yeah, the outline wasn't really that bad until he started moving to the more sensitive area on my forearm. Then the filling wasn't really bad at all. Does anybody now how many times a day your supposed to put ointment on it?


----------



## The Mad Jester (Jun 7, 2006)

Ah, seeing the raised skin and the crisp, solid, black ink on the last photo certainly sweeps my mind into nostalgia. I have a tattoo there as well - only slightly higher, towards the elbow. Very cool!

Oh, and, to answer your question, I put ointment on at least four times a day, or whenever I felt it was necessary, really. But ideally you need to keep the skin moist and soft. So you just use your judgement!


----------



## WelcomeToMyWorld (Jun 9, 2006)

haha 4 down!!!


----------

